# Overclocking X800GTO by 37.5% with stock fan/heat sink



## 1Strive (Dec 19, 2005)

What kind of overclocking #'s are you guys getting w/ the...
Sapphire X800GTO?

I have the AGP version.
So my new Sapphire Radeon X800GTO (AGP version) came in.
_
Overclocked w/ Stock Fan/Heat Sink
GPU by 37.5% (400 default / OCed to 550mhz)
RAM by 30%  (490 default / OCed to 615mhz)_

5500 3Dmark05 (Default Settings)
11385 3Dmark03 (Default Settings)
50fps in BF2SF at 1152x864 Highest Settings 6xAA

4752 3Dmark05 Maximum Quality 1024x768 4xAA 8xAF

The core for this card is the R480 the same core as the X850 Series this is one of the reasons this card can Overclock so high I guess.

I noticed that my memory fuses are wrong for the unlocking of pipes. However, I am very happy w/ the overclocking preformance of this card.

Here are all the screen shots.
_Links were removed due to a Virus Infection of Yahoo Photos. New Images are Safe to view._
















































Here are some reference links on the X800GTO cards.

Tom's Hardware

tech Power Up Forums

So I am very happy w/ my X800GTO overclocked!!! :mrgreen: 
50FPS in BF2 w/ that resolution and quality is awsome!

By the way the scores on 3Dmark for this card is right in there w/ the 6800GT and above the X800XL according to Tom's Hardware settings.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2005)

were can you see what FPS you have in BF2? is there a comand line you type out like in Steam?


----------



## ShadowdogKGB (Dec 20, 2005)

Use Fraps. Just google it.


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 20, 2005)

~
` Key is for console commands the key is under the "Esc" Escape Key.

renderer.drawfps 1

Yes that is spelled right. To turn it back off use the same command only replace the 1 w/ a 0.
The following link is where I found the information.
http://www.tweakguides.com/BF2_7.html

Screen Shot of BF2SF at 50FPS. I just sniped a guy w/ my .50 Cal.


----------



## 1Strive (Dec 20, 2005)

By the way Fraps is also a good way to do it.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2005)

thanx guys....you Rock


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 25, 2005)

hey 1Strive I see your into DOD well I coadmin 6 servers 2 source servers and 4 steam servers

207.167.72.121:27018 ACCUsers Flask DoD:S Server [FF+ALLTALK]

212.247.59.227:27018 ACCUsers Fermentation DoD:S Server

207.167.72.121:27015 ACCUsers Flask DoD v1.2

207.167.72.120:27015 ACCUsers Wine-Cellar Warcraft3 [SaveXP]

212.247.59.227:27025 ACCUsers Fermentation ALLTALK+FF=ON

66.150.155.38:27015 {SS} KillinZone < this server is another clan server witch I have Rcon on and  are clans help each other with scrims and what not. 
fun times.... come on over when you get a chance.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Jan 5, 2006)

nice clocks, your 700 points behind in 3dmark 05 (with my x850 pro @ 16 pipes, 533/567)


----------



## spectre440 (Jan 5, 2006)

i know its *really* off toipic, but i absolutly _have_ to say that this is exactly why i dont play "realistic" games... i mean, come on... no way - no how, can you pick up and hold/carry a barret .50 cal like that... no way - no how. you'd have to be built like arnold in the good old days to do something like that... that thing weights more than a damned medium machine gun... and is about the same size as well... if not bigger.
and no way can you actually fire that thing with _any_ sort of accuracy in anything other than a prone position. if you even try and fire it while standing up the recoil will probably push you back so hard you'd fall down.


----------



## SyK1 (Jan 7, 2006)

How much do u think i can clock my powercolor x800gto 256mb vivo r420 core with stock cooling.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 8, 2006)

spectre440 said:
			
		

> i know its *really* off toipic, but i absolutly _have_ to say that this is exactly why i dont play "realistic" games... i mean, come on... no way - no how, can you pick up and hold/carry a barret .50 cal like that... no way - no how. you'd have to be built like arnold in the good old days to do something like that... that thing weights more than a damned medium machine gun... and is about the same size as well... if not bigger.
> and no way can you actually fire that thing with _any_ sort of accuracy in anything other than a prone position. if you even try and fire it while standing up the recoil will probably push you back so hard you'd fall down.


In that game BF2 that stupid rifle is so  inaccurate I would put three bullets into a guy before I kill him unless im really close up. Now if it was as accurate as the sniper rifles in DOD I would OWN so hard in BF2. but its just a game and a damn fun one too.


----------



## SyK1 (Jan 8, 2006)

how high temp do u have on your gpu? and what should u have? mine is 59 degrees celsius
with a core clock of 500 mhz i also have a x800 gto agp.


----------



## kp-maqpro2 (Jan 13, 2006)

My GTO is PCI-X, is possible obtain that OC level? Im interested too to know u Temps.
Thanks


----------



## Solar804 (Jun 3, 2006)

I also have the X800GTO by Sapphire. I also bought the ATI silencer 5 and just installed it. While I am happy with the temps under full load, I am having trouble overclocking it with ATItool ver. 0.24. My core can't get above 460 without crashing and that just doesn't seem right. Any suggestions??


----------



## special_ed70 (Jun 4, 2006)

I get 520/590 @ 37c/62c with stock cooling using AS ceramique.  3DMARK05= 6366.  3DMARK06= 2137.


----------



## boise (Jun 4, 2006)

solar804

   by the oc clock u listed it sounds like u might have the r430 core( i assume u have the agp version) there not know for high ocing have u unlocked it yet( got all 16 pipes?)


----------



## special_ed70 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry for the mixup,I have the PCI Express Sapphire X800 GTO2 LE with R480 core.


----------



## special_ed70 (Jun 4, 2006)

Card came with X800 XL bios with 16 pipelines.


----------



## Solar804 (Jun 5, 2006)

boise,

I do have the R430 core. I also have not unlocked it yet. What kind of overclock do you think I can achieve with 16 pipes versus 12?


----------



## rpg711 (Jun 19, 2006)

i have his iceq2 x800gto  700/700 stock 500/500 weeeeeeee crazy overclock


----------



## stevorob (Jun 19, 2006)

Solar,

The R430 core is no where near stable enough to achieve high overclocking speeds.  If you are able to unlock the pipes like I was able to, be happy that you could.  I just ordered my ATI Silencer so I will check and see what kind of speeds I'll be able to get.  With the stock cooling, I was getting about 440 core and 540 memory before it started crashing... with the 16 pipes.


----------

